
Show HN: InstaLove – Tinder on Autopilot - instamotor
http://blog.instamotor.com/instalove
======
tlrobinson
I've never used Tinder, but I've had multiple men tell me they swipe right (I
think? whichever is "yes") on every women, and multiple women tell me the
response rate from men who have swiped right on them is very low.

That doesn't sound like a very good system to me...

~~~
alextgordon
They should have some system of swipe potency. The more you swipe [per day],
the less important each swipe becomes. Like Flattr.

------
waleedka
Just because you can hack another app doesn't mean you should. You're just
enabling another form of spam. There are more interesting things you can work
on. Don't be that guy.

~~~
ValG
Just having some fun. One of our out of state interns was playing on tinder
(doesn't really know anyone around here) after a long day of work and we
thought it might be fun to see if we could automate the process. No harm
intended; just blowing off steam.

~~~
bnejad
For what its worth, I think its a funny/cool project that you guys were
obviously just messing around with. A lot of these top comments are taking
this much to seriously. Cool execution guys!

~~~
_sy_
Thanks for restoring sanity :)

------
obilgic
Tinder library in ruby :
[https://github.com/nneal/tinder_pyro](https://github.com/nneal/tinder_pyro)

~~~
eni9889
This is pretty cool. Wonder if we could get rid of the need for charles

------
arb99
Tinder would be able to counter a little this by showing the % that the other
person swiped right. Women (and I guess Men) would be able to filter out those
who swipe right 80%+ of the time...

(I've not used it - maybe this already show this?)

~~~
xanderstrike
In a system as shallow as Tinder it's often hard to find reasons to swipe
left. You're allowed a handful of pictures and a few words about yourself.
Everyone puts their best foot forward, selecting their most attractive
pictures and saying little of substance about themselves in the tagline.
Unless someone's appearance is unattractive to you don't really know enough
about them to make a judgement either way. It seems that men err on the side
of approval, while women err on the side of disapproval.

To be honest, I don't think there are any men who are regular users of Tinder
who swipe right less than 80% of the time.

~~~
zimpenfish
I don't think I've swiped right even 20% of the time. Wonder if you can
extract the stats from the iOS backup files...

------
jkestner
Can you add a chatbot to carry on enough conversation to get to a date? Then
just message the user when and where to go.

And for ultimate virality, can you somehow encourage unprotected sex through
either a filter on users' profiles(1), or the chatbot? Then you can create
more users who are predisposed (through nature or nurture, I don't know) to
use the app. Yes, that will take a while to really have an effect, but hey,
we're not here to build some fly-by-night startup. We're changing the world.

(1) I don't actually know anything about Tinder.

~~~
anigbrowl
Better yet, have it auto-hire a professional to turn up in your place and make
sweet love to the object of your momentary affections. you save time and your
reputation as a lover is improved by outsourcing this messy task to a
specialist.

------
jareds
Since I'm currently in a relationship I have not looked at Tinder. Is it
exclusively picture based? Since I'm blind I actually had to read dating
profiles and determine if someone was interesting and deal with the looks
portion if I got a reply. I could see this being useful for me but I could
also getting a bunch of hits on people I have no interest in.

~~~
burkaman
Basically yes. There is a "tagline" section, but the point of the app is to
find people you think are attractive.

------
tlbakh
Auto-swipe enhancement = So damn hard to do

Always-yes for an online dating app = So brilliant

i have to admit that you guys are the geniuses of our generation.

~~~
a2kadet
Why is your username green?

~~~
fletchowns
They registered the account on HN very recently

------
richardbrevig
The great benefit of something like tinder is that it only allows contact
_after_ both people show some sign of interest. Compare that to an app where
you can just message someone...and you've experienced spam on a new level.
I've seen several people message others over 20 times, without ever receiving
a response.

------
mushishi
"Recently, we decided to take a crack at one of life’s most perennial problem:
finding love."

The solution makes me sad and frustrated.

I bet someday someone thinks it's a good idea to create a daemon bot to
represents us in virtual dating world, and start relationship simulations, so
that we need not bother.

~~~
samstave
Imagine that you provide all your preferences and quirks and whatnot to a bot.
Others do as well.

Then you have the bots date. And have the bots do your quirks to be judged by
the other bot.

After your bots date for sme period of time, successfully - without earning
bad-relationship-simulation-karma, the bots can agree to introduce the real
yous to one another. Your relationship bot pre-screened the other for you....

I hope I have some time to write a short story about this.

~~~
mushishi
That's about what I meant.

If you write a story, let us know.

------
bthomas
Does Tinder identify fake accounts to Facebook? Tinder has a huge problem with
spam already. I'm ashamed to say that I'd be inconvenienced if my Facebook
account was disabled; don't want to have to re-sign up for all my other apps.

------
ahmett
I made the same in a 10-line Python script the other day and I am running it
on my machine.

I obtained access_token from Tinder API using mitmproxy. So it works quite
well without installing Cydia or another app to my phone.

~~~
jsumrall
This is good first date conversation material.

------
powera
Congratulations on making Tinder even less useful than it is now.

------
dblacc
Perhaps I've misunderstood and just mistaken but is the auto-swiping random ?
As in, Will it swipe yes or no randomly to people ?

~~~
instamotor
always yes. The more the merrier :)

~~~
toomuchtodo
I just commented the other day to someone that Tinder should analyze the
features of those you swipe yes, and build a profile based on your history to
auto-swipe in the future. Machine learning at its finest.

~~~
instamotor
We're actually in process of hacking that one too based on your Facebook
stated preference :)

~~~
toomuchtodo
I'm talking about using OpenCV on profile pics of those you swipe yes on. :)

------
legendben
If enough people use this hack, then we all end up with tons of false
positives. That means we all have tons of matches as a result but few of them
are real matches!

A better idea for Tinder is to charge a dollar to both people of a match so
people will swipe with more consideration! The current scheme of things
encourages frivolous insincere interaction.

PS: I am looking for new talented tech(ruby,js,ios) friends in sf. I am a
rubyist. legendben@gmail

~~~
xanderstrike
> The current scheme of things encourages frivolous insincere interaction.

That's probably because it's a hookup app.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Congratulations on writing a spambot, I guess.

------
viiralvx
Welp, somebody needs to get this ported to an XPosed Module please. I'm on the
Android L Developer Preview so I can't work on one. :/

------
viiralvx
Welp, somebody needs to get this ported to an XPosed Module please. I'm on the
Android L Developer Preview so I can't work on one. :/

------
Romeoisbest
Gonna give this a try now time to jailbreak

------
fataliss
So basically it's just a way to waste your time going through the hundreds of
ugly chick that swiped you right too, to filter the few you would actually
date? No thanks, might as well just not use Tinder and go for a real dating
service.

